# 2005 Nissan Sentra SE stereo



## zpm99 (Aug 16, 2014)

I just recently purchased a 2005 Nissan Sentra special edition and I have been having a problem with my Rockford fosgate head unit. It powers on just fine, but it will not play music through any input. I know it is not the speakers because when I go to adjust sounds settings, I can get a chirp out of it. Is this a matter of my needing to replace the unit? And that being said, is it possible to change it out to any other brand? I ask because the paneling seems to fit the fosgate exclusively, just trying to find my options.
Thanks in advance for any advice given.


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

I have issues with the Fosgate also, turns on and off whenever it wants and cd doesn't accept discs anymore.. I'm wondering if anything else will fit in there and appear factory without modifying the console.


----------

